# someone with a cold kissed and held my three day old baby



## leahtaba

Hiya i am new to baby club and hate my first post to be a negative one but jus wanted a little vent as i feel so angry.

My best friend currently has a cold and even though she is dying to meet lo she has stayed away until shes feeling better. But then today my other friend who is aware of the situation with my best friend comes to visit and as she was holding lo i noticed she was sniffling and then she sneezed right over the baby!!!! I got up to get lo right away but as i took her she kissed her on her cheek. I was furious at how someone can be so inconsiderate! 

I moved lo away in her moses basket and kept her at a distance but my friend was coughing for the rest of her visit and had already held lo for a good ten minutes.

OH says i am being to overprotective but i just dont want my poor baby to get sick and think people should use their brains!

Do you girls think my lo will be ok? am I just being silly worrying so much :shrug:


----------



## babyjan

If I was unwell I wouldn't go see my friend who just had a baby so yeah that's inconsiderate of her but I'm sure your LO will be ok :flower:


----------



## shortybear

i think she should be okay. it is helpful if you are breastfeeding as this will provide her with some protection

the week i brought Ollie home from the hospital OH and i both had horrible colds. we took a lot of precautions (hand washing/sterilizing, and i wore a mask when breastfeeding) and luckily he never showed any signs of illness

best wishes and congrats on your lo!


----------



## Abby_

If you are breastfeeding, that will help minimise chances of her getting anything. I'm sure she will be just fine though. 

Congrats though! :flow:


----------



## izzlesnizzle

They have to build up resistance by being around colds etc and you cant wrap them up in cotton wool. Or so my OH said to me last night when i asked him if i should take her to a meet up where all the babies and mums have colds. My thinking is why would i subject her to getting a cold knowing full well the other babies have them. But OH says she needs to build up the immunity by being around bugs. I see what hes saying but i still dont want to go there knowing she could catch what they've got. Ive heard babies get 10-12 colds a year and from 3 mths their immunity from the breast milk goes right down so they are more susceptible to catching colds and coughs. Hopefully if ur little one is less than 3 mths and is breast fed ur LO wont get it. Good luck!


----------



## JessPape

I know you want to portect them form colds.... but don't stress, it helps build their immune system, and maybe your friend was having an allergy reaction and not a cold? I know this time of the year I feel like i have a cold lots but its just my allergies.


----------



## seoj

I didn't see a close friends baby for weeks cause we had a cold going around our house. I would honestly not go around a baby, especially a newborn if I thought I was at all sick. Just better safe than sorry. I know ALL my close friends feel and do the same. As they get bigger we worry less and colds or illness will happen at some point. But your friend should have known better. 

Hope your LO is just fine, I would just advise that friend next time they are sick you don't want to risk it. I still tell my friends if I'm feeling sick and leave it up to them. I'm sure you LO is fine but you have the right to be irritated for sure.

Can't protect them from everthing... My baby recently caught the stomach flu, it went around our house. Not fun! But she's building those immunities up.


----------



## hubblybubbly

I would be really cross with them tbh, 3 days old is too young to be exposed to viruses unecessarily, from a few weeks - fair enough they do have to build up their immune system.
Saying that hopefully she'll be fine, our friend did something similar when willow was a week or so and she was fine.
X


----------



## leahtaba

thanks everyone i feel better now. i just think she is so tiny and would personally never visit a tiny baby if i even thought i was sick. hopefully my poor babe will be fine. thanks for taking the time to reply :flower:


----------



## capegirl7

I'm sure she will be okay! My LO is 6 months but when I was in the hospital and my daughter was 3 days old, my friend came and visited. She was holding baby for like 10 minutes and then said I had a cold a few days ago but I feel so much better now! She then proceeded to cough into her sleeve. I was furious. I took LO and went out and told the nurses to come in and tell her they needed guests to leave. My LO NEVER got that cold and I was so so worried. I'm sure she will be just fine! I also nurse and have heard that helps


----------



## Bella_Bee

I had a cold when my baby was about 6 weeks old and she didn't even catch it! Magic BM!


----------



## superfrizbee

I think when theyre little they get a certain amount of immunity left over from the placenta. im sire ypur LO will be fine but i would be annoyed too!


----------



## eulmh82

Does she have children? Maybe she just didn;t think about it? I know now I;m a mum I;m much more careful around other people's babies if I have a cold or sth


----------



## Broodypants

I think it's very inconsiderate when friends come over and are ill, even if it's just a mild cold it's polite to mention it first to a mum, especially when a baby is so young. 

Your little one will prob be fine though, they are quite resilient really!


----------

